# My wife is expecting, what to write to CO?



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello all,

I applied for 189 visa in Jan 2013. My wife is expecting and delivery will be in July, InshAllah. I plan to add new born to application, before visa grant.

Can anybody guide me what to write in an email? Any similar experience can be of great help !

Thanks


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa in Jan 2013. My wife is expecting and delivery will be in July, InshAllah. I plan to add new born to application, before visa grant.
> 
> ...



Hi,
I was in the same boat as you mate. I applied for visa 189 in October 2013. My wife become pregnant as well and we are expecting a baby in July this year (2014) Inshallah. I emailed my CO. He said we need to submit 1022 change in circumstances form. That i already did. What they normally do is, they finilize your case; yours and your wife's ( if her medical has already been done) and then they put the case on hold until we submit medical/birth certificate and 2 pictures and passport copy of the baby. he/she doesnot need any security clarifications so thats a straight forward thing. But it does delay the whole procedure for another 2/3 months.

This is what my CO wrote to me when i send him an email about my situation:
_
Where an applicant becomes pregnant you are requested to immediately advise this office by completing Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances. This form is available from the department's website.

When the baby is born, you must provide a birth certificate, two passport photos of the baby and Form 1022. Your new baby will also be required to undergo a health examination._

I havent received anything from CO back after submitting this document ; even online application status is still "REQUIRED" ; which will turn into "RECEIVED" once the document is reviewed by him.
Hope this helps
Ali:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi,
> I was in the same boat as you mate. I applied for visa 189 in October 2013. My wife become pregnant as well and we are expecting a baby in July this year (2014) Inshallah. I emailed my CO. He said we need to submit 1022 change in circumstances form. That i already did. What they normally do is, they finilize your case; yours and your wife's ( if her medical has already been done) and then they put the case on hold until we submit medical/birth certificate and 2 pictures and passport copy of the baby. he/she doesnot need any security clarifications so thats a straight forward thing. But it does delay the whole procedure for another 2/3 months.
> 
> This is what my CO wrote to me when i send him an email about my situation:
> ...


Hey

Thank you very much ! YEs we are in same boat 

Well can you tell me what you wrote to CO as I am bit confused? Or maybe inbox me what you wrote just to give me idea as to what to write to her.
Besides that, I need to submit form 1022 only right? Nothing more?

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

My wife is exoecting, due date july is enough?


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

_shel said:


> My wife is exoecting, due date july is enough?


Sorry? Didnt get your question?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

Ambe said:


> Sorry? Didnt get your question?


 It wasnt a question. It was an answer to your question.


----------

